# Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?



## live shad (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

da ich es Leid bin mich ständig um ein leihboot zu kümmern, bin ich nun  auf der suche nach einem auf dem* Autodach transportablen Ruderboot,  welches gut in Gleitfahrt kommt*, einigermaßen* Kippstabiel* ist und sich  aus akutem Platzmangel auch in der Garage unter der Decke verstauen  lässt .

Das Boot sollte auch zum *Schleppen* geeignet sein (nur Ruderbetrieb),  platz  für 1-2 Personen bieten und einen *Festen Rumpf* besitzen, darüber hinaus  sollte es* unter 50kg* wiegen damit es auch als Einzelperson noch  Händelbar ist.   

Habt ihr Ideen ?

Nach meinen ersten Recherchen würde das Insatboat "Fisherman" (mit breiten Heckspiegel) in frage kommen.
Was mir allerdings Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Anordnung der  Sitzbänke und Ruderdollen (zu nah am Bug), denn rein Physikalisch dürfte  das Boot in genau dieser Konstellation nicht optimal zu Rudern sein.
Des weiteren stellt sich mir die frage wie unnachgiebig der Rumpf und die Bordwände in der Praxis tatsächlich sind?


Was meint ihr   ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*



live shad schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ?


 

Kajak!

Sit-On-Top Kajaks sind unheimlich kippstabil und hervorragend zu rudern. Meines wiegt nicht mal 30kg und ich kann es ohne Probleme selbst auf den Gespäckträger am Dach wuchten. Und wenn man sich traut, kann man auch wunderbar Teile anbauen, umbauen etc..., der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. 

Allerdings bleibt das Problem des Pinkelns im Sitzen...:q
Ich fahre aber eh alle 2 Stunden kurz an Land, um mir die Beine zu vertreten, deswegen ist das auch kein Problem.


----------



## live shad (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Ist für Minimalisten bestimmt lustig
Für mich wäre das aber nichts und obendrein kann ich mir kaum vorstellen damit zu Schleppen.


----------



## DerSimon (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Die perfekt Lösung: Faltboot!
Wiegt ungefähr 30 Kilo und ist in 2 Minuten aufgebaut. Der Transport auf oder sogar im Auto ist kein Problem und es kann total platzsparend verstaut werden. Unter der Decke stört es keinen. Zusammengefaltet ist es etwa 3 Meter lang, 60 Zentimeter breit und 12 Zentimeter hoch. Platz für 2-3 Erwachsene ist gegeben und das Boot ist sehr schön zu fahren (extrem wendig und leicht zu rudern).

Meinen Selbstbau habe ich als Bild angehängt. 
Solltest du Interesse haben, ich überlege im Moment meines zu verkaufen und mir ein kleineres zu bauen. Benötige meines nur zum füttern beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## live shad (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Grüße dich hat es einen festen Boden und wie hoch sind die Bordwände ?


----------



## Der Hille (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Hallo

Habe mir im letzten Jahr so ein Boot gekauft wie du suchst.

Es ist ein Newbourne. Ist glaube ich aus England.

Habe es einem Zeltnachbarn im Urlaub abgekauft und bisher schon ein paar mal wieder bei ebay gesehen.

Ist kein gfk sondern aus PE.

Das Boot ist 3,00 m lang und 1,25 Breit. Es hat 3 Kiele und liegt damit  super stabil im Wasser. Man kann drin stehen beim Spinnen.  Ist gut für 2 max 3 Pers.Zum angeln max. zu 2t Kommt mit nem 5 ps ins gleiten und wiegt ca 40 kg. Fahre es aber auch gern mit meinem 10 ps Mercury. Kann aber zum gewicht nichts genaues sagen, da nur geschätzt. Ich Kann es jedenfalls alleine über Kopf tragen und aufs Autodach heben.

Werde mal morgen ein Foto machen für dich.

wenn du zeit hast und Glück kannst so ein Boot manchmal bei ebay für 250- 300 bekommen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.#h


----------



## leipziger21 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Ein Faltboot ist sicher die beste Lösung.
Da gäbe es noch das Porta Boot. 
Besitze selber ein 12 Porta Boot und möchte es nicht mehr hergeben. 

http://*ih.us/m/860/7471/portaboot4.jpg


----------



## DerSimon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*



live shad schrieb:


> Grüße dich hat es einen festen Boden und wie hoch sind die Bordwände ?



Hallo Live Shad,

das Boot hat einen festen Boden. Habe noch einmal die Maße nachgeschaut:
*Aufgebaut*
Länge: 2,80
Breite: 1,35
Höhe Bordwand: 0,52

*Packmass*
3,00 x 0,62 x 0,10

Teifgang unbeladen sind 10 Zentimeter. Maximale Belastung sind etwa 270 Kilo.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Der Hille (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelboot-Motorb...1623158?pt=Sonstige_Boote&hash=item2563691d76


So ein Boot ist das.


Hersteller: Newbourne Mouldings (UK) 
Bezeichnung: Sniper 10
Länge: 3,00m
Breite: 1,25m
Baujahr: 1988
Zugelassen für 4 Personen
Gewicht nur 42kg ohne Zubehör
*Dreikieler* mit V - Boden innen


----------



## blackforest (14. September 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Angelboot REMUS 250
Gewicht 35kg

www.remus-boote.de


----------



## Wochenendangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*

Hi, sieh Dir das mal an:
http://www.sea-sports.de/sportyak-ruder-angelboot-paddelboot-beiboot-p-487-2.html


----------



## Angler9999 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Transportabeles Ruderboot/Schleppboot Insatboat ?*



live shad schrieb:


> Hallo,
> darüber hinaus sollte es* unter 50kg* wiegen damit es auch als Einzelperson noch Händelbar ist.
> 
> 
> Was meint ihr ?


 

Also schon 40 Kg sind schwer alleine aufs Wagendach zu bekommen, da das Boot nicht nur ein kleiner Sack ist.

Es sei denn dir ist dei Auto egal und du ziehst es über die Haube aufs Dach.
Also bleibt nur ein Schlauchboot mit festem Boden für den Kofferaum oder ein "festes" Boot mit kleinem Trailer.

An beiden kannst du einen Motor anbauen.

Feste Boote haben den Vorteil, das du am Wasser nur slippen brauchst. Nachteil: Trailer, Wohin mit dem Boot nach dem Angeln....

Schlauchboot:
Vorteil: ab in den Kofferaum, zu Hause in der Garage als Packet.
Nachteil: Aufbau, mit elektr. Pumpe geht auch das


----------

